# News & Current Events > U.S. Political News >  UN Agenda 21 Explained

## John F Kennedy III

For those of you who do not know what UN Agenda 21 is or would like to know more about it, this post is for you.

In short, Agenda 21 is a plan, that is already being widely implemented, to take control of every aspect of every human being's life on Earth.

A short video explanation:




Here is a longer and more detailed explanation:




Here is a written summary of Agenda 21:

http://www.freedomadvocates.org/imag...phlet-2010.pdf

And Agenda 21 in its entirety on the UN's own website:

http://www.un.org/esa/dsd/agenda21/index.shtml

Learn, educate and spread the info. *IT IS TIME WE RESTORE LIBERTY!*

----------


## Xhin

I watched the longer video all the way through. That is some serious $#@!, but I need to do more research on it.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> I watched the longer video all the way through. That is some serious $#@!, but I need to do more research on it.


Yes it is very serious. Please do more research and spread the word!

Side note: I believe my city (Merced) is mentioned at 1:21:50




From what I can tell the audience member says "Like those folks in ***gibberish*** Merced"

This was recorded in Danville, CA. Which is 105 miles from Merced.

----------


## jemuf

At my caucus a month ago, before we had even broken up into precincts, the first guy from the audience to speak talked about Agenda 21.  He was a middle aged, totally straight laced, hair combed to the side, Dockers and Oxford shirt wearing guy.  He looked like he could have been a loan officer at a bank or something.

It just seemed very unexpected to me.

Has anyone else noticed that every week (I know Agenda 21 has been floating around for awhile) there's some new law, incident, or story regarding civil liberties?  And I'm not talking about some humdrum, look what the city cops are doing.  I'm talking on a national scale or potentially national scale:  Eugene Dokes, North Dakota caucus, NDAA, NDRP, CISPA, Arizona censoring the internet, etc.

I tweet these stories, and it seems like I'm constantly tweeting something new every other day.

----------


## pcosmar

> Has anyone else noticed that every week (I know Agenda 21 has been floating around for awhile) there's some new law, incident, or story regarding civil liberties?


Yes. And *Agenda 21* is not new, just the latest installment of plans that were made long ago.

One could say that it goes back to the Fabian Socialists,, but I believe it goes even farther than that.

Here is one good timeline,, 
http://constitution.org/col/cuddy_nwo.htm

A little digging and you will find links between all these people and the Bankers that are supporting and promoting socialism and "communism" around the world. 
It is all about control. and most social engineering has it's roots here.

----------


## Lishy

... Are they freaking stupid? 

Agenda 21 won't work. Seriously.

Congratulations, UN! You've $#@!ed up the world but accomplished nothing in the long run!

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

http://www.huduser.org/portal/public...smart_user.pdf

*Delphi Technique:* http://www.eagleforum.org/educate/1998/nov98/focus.html



> The facilitators or change agents  encourage each person in a  group to express concerns about the programs, projects, or policies in  question. They listen attentively, elicit input from group members, form  "task forces," urge participants to make lists, and in going through  these motions, learn about each member of a group.  They are trained to  identify the "leaders," the "loud mouths," the "weak or non-committal  members," and those who are apt to change sides frequently during an  argument. 
> 
>      Suddenly, the amiable facilitators become professional  agitators and "devil's advocates."  Using the "divide and conquer"  principle, they manipulate one opinion against another, making those who  are out of step appear "ridiculous, unknowledgeable, inarticulate, or  dogmatic."  They attempt to anger certain participants, thereby  accelerating tensions.  The facilitators are well trained in  psychological manipulation.  They are able to predict the reactions of  each member in a group.  Individuals in opposition to the desired policy  or program will be shut out. 
> 
>      The Delphi Technique works.  It is very effective with parents, teachers, school children, and community groups.


*
Virginia Land Rights and Delphi Technique:* http://www.vlrc.org/articles/110.html

*Growing Smart Legislative Guidebook*
http://www.planning.org/growingsmart...rint/index.htm

printer Friendly Version 

Introductory   Material
Chapter 1. Initiating   Planning Statute Reform
Chapter 2. Purposes and   Grant of Power
Chapter 3.   Definitions
Chapter 4. State   Planning
Chapter 5. State Land-Use   Control
Chapter 6. Regional   Planning
Chapter 7. Local   Planning
Table 7-5. Summary of   State Statutory Requirements for Comprehensive Plans
Chapter 8. Local Land   Development Regulation
Chapter 9 Special and   Environmental Land Development Regulations and Land-Use Incentives
Chapter 10.   Administrative and Judicial Review of Land-Use Decisions
Chapter 11. Enforcement   of Land Development Regulations
Chapter 12. Integrating   State Environmental Policy Acts into Local Planning
Chapter 13. Financing   Required Planning
Chapter 14. Tax Equity   Devices and Tax Relief Programs
Chapter  15. State-Level   Geographic Information Systems and Public Records of  Plans, Land Development   Regulations, and Development Permits
Appendix. Statements from   Members of the Growing Smart Directorate
Index to   Guidebook

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> ... Are they freaking stupid?


Far from it




> Agenda 21 won't work. Seriously.


It hasn't been stopped yet. So far from their perspective, it is working very well.

----------


## Xhin

> Has anyone else noticed that every week (I know Agenda 21 has been floating around for awhile) there's some new law, incident, or story regarding civil liberties?  And I'm not talking about some humdrum, look what the city cops are doing.  I'm talking on a national scale or potentially national scale:  Eugene Dokes, North Dakota caucus, NDAA, NDRP, CISPA, Arizona censoring the internet, etc.


It's definitely been happening recently, and a bunch of $#@! went down in November too, but the time in between then and now was pretty slow. Not sure why they're ramping up the speed of it again.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

bump

----------


## openfire

Who the hell do these people think they are???

Seriously, I would like to know how they plan on rounding Americans up, taking them from their homes and moving them into human settlement zones. They must be insane to think that this is even possible.

Oh, I see, by indoctrinating a generation of kids through the public school system to accept this new reality... Home schooling is now looking more and more attractive.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> Who the hell do these people think they are???
> 
> Seriously, I would like to know how they plan on rounding Americans up, taking them from their homes and moving them into human settlement zones. They must be insane to think that this is even possible.
> 
> Oh, I see, by indoctrinating a generation of kids through the public school system to accept this new reality... Home schooling is now looking more and more attractive.


I absolutely will home school my kids if I ever have any. And yes it is by indoctrination. As well as compartmentalization and incrementalism.

----------


## whippoorwill

Wow I've known of this for a bit now.....AHAHA...BUMP.....I haven't had the time to dig deeper.

----------


## pcosmar

> Who the hell do these people think they are???
> 
> .


Better than you.
Superior, Enlightened..

one might even say Illuminated.

----------


## The Northbreather

Gross. The rural property rights group I belong to has twice sued over our general plan update in my county. They want everything zoned multi-family.

----------


## QueenB4Liberty

Hmm it's all very interesting. I bought that woman's book "the green monster" Look likes a good read. It makes sense...and saying it's a slow process for it all to happen.

----------


## Xhin

I finally got around to doing some reading through the actual bill text (probably the least fun I've had all month). A lot if it's vague and carefully worded on things like "respecting cultural or social obligations" or "respecting freedom and human rights". There's a very large focus on indigenous populations and *especially* women and girls. A lot of it seeks mild economic regulation so manufacturers inform their consumers about the environmental impact of their products. Anyway, some highlights from what I've read through (again, nowhere near fun) so far:

"the major cause of the continued deterioration of the global environment is the unsustainable pattern of consumption and production, particularly in industrialized countries""

"4.25. Some progress has begun in the use of appropriate economic instruments to influence consumer behaviour. These instruments include environmental charges and taxes, deposit/refund systems, etc. This process should be encouraged in the light of country-specific conditions." -- basically governments should tax you if you do things that aren't environmentally sound, like buy a car instead of using public transportation or whatever (again the terms are very vague).

Then it gets into land usage, and that's where it stops being mild and vague.

"7.29. All countries should consider, as appropriate, undertaking a comprehensive national inventory of their land resources in order to establish a land information system in which land resources will be classified according to their most appropriate uses and environmentally fragile or disaster-prone areas will be identified for special protection measures." -- Now when this says "land resources" that means ALL land within the nation, not just publicly or government-owned land, because there are other sections that mention what should be done with publicly owned land. Note the "most appropriate uses" here. Basically this section of the resolution wants governments to form a list of all the land in them and determine what it would be best suited for, regardless of whether it's public or private property. Add that with some eminent domain laws and it's pretty obvious what this could lead to.

"(a) Establish, as appropriate, national legislation to guide the implementation of public policies for environmentally sound urban development, land utilization, housing and for the improved management of urban expansion;" -- As though it weren't clear enough, now things like "urban development", "land utilization", and "housing" are also supposed to be handled by the government, which according to 7.29 above, goes towards whatever the government deems the "acceptable use" of that land is, again regardless of who owns it or lives on it.

"(c) Develop fiscal incentives and land-use control measures, including land-use planning solutions for a more rational and environmentally sound use of limited land resources; " -- Thus you see the means by which said control will be utilized, and the long video the OP made goes into what this entails in a lot more detail. Basically, your property is no longer yours, it's part of "lands" which are to be managed by the government according to UN-created policies. But that's okay, because all humans get what they need! (and part of 21 which I forgot to quote does indeed say "basic needs" quite a bit, not anything extraneous and unnecessary like personal liberty or happiness.)

"(i) Promote understanding among policy makers of the adverse consequences of unplanned settlements in environmentally vulnerable areas and of the appropriate national and local land-use and settlements policies required for this purpose. " -- So, not only are current areas of human habitation tightly controlled and re-appropriated, but new settlements must be extensively planned.

This bill is very disturbing. 

Has anyone seen the "megacities on the move" videos? Those outline four possible scenarios of the future depending on the amount and type of "smart growth" they utilize. They're all incredibly dystopian, which is probably why the like bar is almost completely in the red on youtube. Then you go to their website and do some extra reading on their pamphlets and see _just how dystopian they really are_.
_
And then you look at their list of sponsors._

_And do a double-take._

----------


## John F Kennedy III

Bump

----------


## paulbot24

People need to realize how many NGO entities the UN utilizes to really understand the scope of its power. Behind their masks of humanitarianism they hide the faces of totalitarianism.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

Bump

----------


## pcosmar

> I finally got around to doing some reading through the actual bill text (probably the least fun I've had all month). A lot if it's vague and carefully worded on things like "respecting cultural or social obligations" or "respecting freedom and human rights". There's a very large focus on indigenous populations and *especially* women and girls. A lot of it seeks mild economic regulation so manufacturers inform their consumers about the environmental impact of their products. Anyway, some highlights from what I've read through (again, nowhere near fun) so far:
> ]


 Lord Monckton explains the IPCC definition of a spade,,,



> You know, the IPCC wouldn't call a spade a spade. Instead, it would be called
> 
> A one-person-operated, manually-controlled, foot-powered implement of simple and robust yet adequately efficacious ligno-metallic composition designated primarily though by no means exclusively for utilization on the part of hourly-paid operatives deployed in the agricultural, horticultural, or constructional trades or industries, as the case may be, for purposes of carrying out such excavational tasks or duties as may from time to time be designated by supervisory grades as being necessary, desirable, expedient, apposite, or germane with regard to the ongoing furtherance of the task or objective in hand or, on the other hand, underfoot, Secretary-General.
> _Christopher Monckton_

----------


## John F Kennedy III

Bump so more people can checkout the OP.

----------


## Carson

As long as there are people inside and outside of our government, with access to the fake money presses, no matter how much hard earned money the, "We the People" of the world can come up with to build their world the way they want, others can print up enough to push, and push, and push you any way they choose.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

BUMP

----------


## JohnC

This video is the best explanation of UN Agenda 21 I've ever seen. He really has done his homework. Spread this to the sheep!

----------


## Christopher A. Brown

> This video is the best explanation of UN Agenda 21 I've ever seen. He really has done his homework. Spread this to the sheep!


The sheep know there are serious problems at this point in time.  What the sheep need is to know NOT to be afraid of the solution.

And the wolves have gone far to assure the sheep are ignorant of it so they will be afraid.  But, there is a strategy that the wolves cannot make fearful because they cannot show it is anything but lawful and peaceful revolution.

http://algoxy.com/poly/principal_party.html

Step by step.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post5433668

Notice not one poster can find anything about that strategy that is not logical.

----------


## echo1

What a good thread.

Understand Agenda 21 and how those principles have been applied to our country, and you will also understand why Mr. Bundy is in the situation he is in.

Agenda 21 is in every county, town, city, State and the Federal Governments.

Look to your new "codes and ordinances", that's where they lurk.

This can be turned back though, several communities have successfully shed Agenda 21 principles.

----------


## Christopher A. Brown

> What a good thread.
> 
> Understand Agenda 21 and how those principles have been applied to our country, and you will also understand why Mr. Bundy is in the situation he is in.
> 
> Agenda 21 is in every county, town, city, State and the Federal Governments.
> 
> Look to your new "codes and ordinances", that's where they lurk.
> 
> This can be turned back though, several communities have successfully shed Agenda 21 principles.


Good point, but squashing the tendency at the federal level by creating government ONLY under the principals of the 1787 constitution will make a lot of local effort uneeded.  Not to mention constitutional courts can have widespread effect.

----------


## JohnC

Yup. They use Agenda 21 to take over lands. Look how much the Fed has usurped already!  

Scroll down for land map:

----------


## 56ktarget

Anyone who believes in this nonsense should really go see a psychiatrist...

----------


## JohnC

> Anyone who believes in this nonsense should really go see a psychiatrist...


Explain.... 

Or are you jut here to stir he pot?

In other words, back it up with proof.

----------


## donnay

BUMP

----------


## John F Kennedy III

Bumps

----------

